# [SOLVED] BSODs for the third time



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey!
This is unfortunately the third time I'm posting here.
Here are the previous threads for reference:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/solved-random-bsods-700511.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/solved-bsods-again-703589.html

· OS - Windows 7
· x64
· What was original installed OS on system? Windows 7
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? - Came pre-installed
· Age of system (hardware) - Less than a year
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? - I didn't re-install the OS
· CPU - Intel Core i5 2500
· Video Card - AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
· MotherBoard - Asus P8Z77-M


It got solved last time, but the BSODs are back again althought not as regularly as before. I'll be running Driver Verifier in the meantime.


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

With Driver Verifier my computer is freezing everytime I use my webcam on Skype. However it's just freezing (screen gets all messed up and I can't move my mouse) and not BSODing, thus not creating minidumps. Last time this happened I was told to remove my Video Card in order for the computer to BSOD. Shall I do the same again?
Either way, my computer crashed many times while I was NOT using my webcam so I'm pretty sure it is not the main cause of the problems.

Also the PC info I gave in the original topic is a bit outdated cause I just copied it from the old threads. The system is less than 2 years old and I have re-installed the OS since then.


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

I think I'm supposed to bump if I don't get response in 48h so...


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Hi,

We have a *MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION (9c)* bug check.

_This bug check indicates that a fatal machine check exception has occurred._

This bug check typically occurs on older operating system versions such as XP, Server 2003, etc). However, given you have Windows 7 as your OS, this bug check has been replaced since then by *124 and not *9C. If you get a *9C on a Vista machine or later:



WHEA is not fully initialized.
All processors that rendezvous have no errors in their registers.
The 2nd one usually indicates that there was a failure with shared memory synchronization (usually happens on SMP systems).

This is a serious hardware error (faulty hardware) bug check and is never really caused by software.

If we take a look at the call stack:


```
STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`009f7b38 fffff800`0322d814 : 00000000`0000009c 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009f7b70 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`009f7b40 fffff800`0322cf53 : 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMcaReportError+0x164
fffff880`009f7c90 fffff800`03220e88 : 00000000`00000002 fffff880`009ef180 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMceHandlerWithRendezvous+0x9f
fffff880`009f7cc0 fffff800`032d6e2c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalHandleMcheck+0x40
fffff880`009f7cf0 fffff800`032d6c93 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxMcheckAbort+0x6c
fffff880`009f7e30 fffff880`04802c61 : fffff800`032e1109 00000000`003151c5 fffffa80`084209b8 fffff880`009ef180 : nt!KiMcheckAbort+0x153
fffff880`02f1bb58 fffff800`032e1109 : 00000000`003151c5 fffffa80`084209b8 fffff880`009ef180 00000000`00000000 : intelppm!MWaitIdle+0x19
fffff880`02f1bb60 fffff800`032d021c : fffff880`009ef180 fffff880`00000002 00000000`00000002 fffff880`00000000 : nt!PoIdle+0x52a
fffff880`02f1bc40 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`02f1c000 fffff880`02f16000 fffff880`02f1bc00 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x2c
```
We can see there are NO driver calls whatsoever, aside from intelppm.sys which is an Intel Processor system driver via Microsoft. AFAIK, it handles various CPU instructions and/or calls. Other than intelppm, we have a few Hardware Abstraction Layer routines handling error reporting, etc.

There is only so much you can do with a bugcheck like this until it comes down to a faulty processor or motherboard that will need to be replaced. Start from 1 and work downward:

*1. *Ensure your temperatures are within standard and nothing's overheating. You can use a program such as Speccy if you'd like to monitor temps - Speccy - System Information - Free Download

*2.* Clear your CMOS (or load optimized BIOS defaults) to ensure there's no improper BIOS setting - How To Clear CMOS (Reset BIOS)

*3. *Ensure your BIOS is up to date.

*4. *The _*only*_ software conflict that can usually cause *124 bugchecks are OS to BIOS utilities from manufacturer's like Asus' AI Suite. If you have something like this software-wise, remove it ASAP.

*5. *If all of the above fail, the only left to do is replace your processor (or motherboard) as it is faulty.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

I'm attaching the temperatures under normal load and heavy CPU load. I think everything is alright. I'll check the BIOS settings next.


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

BIOS settings were on default. Meanwhile I had another crash.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

That dump file is dated from Jun 28th, did you attach the wrong one???

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Oh yeah I did, sorry. I attached the correct one now


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

BIOS is now updated to the latest version. Now let's see how it goes.


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

As far as software goes, the only ASUS software I have is "ASUS USB 3.0 Boost Storage Driver".
I also have Intel software such as "Intel Watchdog Timer Driver", "Intel Management Engine Components" and "Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver".
Should I remove any of these?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

The correct attached DMP was another *9C. However, this time we're getting a driver in the stack:


```
3: kd> kb
RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`037ff814 : 00000000`0000009c 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02fdfb70 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`037fef53 : 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMcaReportError+0x164
fffff800`037f2e88 : 00000000`0005532f fffffa80`08349700 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalpMceHandlerWithRendezvous+0x9f
fffff800`03278e2c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : hal!HalHandleMcheck+0x40
fffff800`03278c93 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxMcheckAbort+0x6c
fffff800`03261678 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiMcheckAbort+0x153
fffff800`0326f8af : fffff880`02fd7180 00000000`00000003 fffff880`0797bad8 00000000`00000001 : nt!KxWaitForSpinLockAndAcquire+0x18
fffff800`03275ddf : fffffa80`07d481a0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08349770 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeAcquireSpinLockAtDpcLevel+0x6f
fffff880`04205b4c : fffffa80`07d481a0 fffff880`0420692c fffffa80`07fa9000 fffffa80`07fa9000 : nt!KeSynchronizeExecution+0x2f
fffffa80`07d481a0 : fffff880`0420692c fffffa80`07fa9000 fffffa80`07fa9000 00000000`00000000 : [COLOR=Red][I][B]Rt64win7+0x5b4c[/B][/I][/COLOR]
fffff880`0420692c : fffffa80`07fa9000 fffffa80`07fa9000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`07d481a0
fffffa80`07fa9000 : fffffa80`07fa9000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : [COLOR=Red][I][B]Rt64win7+0x692c[/B][/I][/COLOR]
fffffa80`07fa9000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0797bad8 : 0xfffffa80`07fa9000
00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0797bad8 00000000`00000002 : 0xfffffa80`07fa9000
```
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x9C_GenuineIntel__*Rt64win7+5b4c*_

^^ Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC.

Running an lmvm on it:

3: kd> lmvm Rt64win7
start end module name
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`042b3000 Rt64win7 T (no symbols) 
Loaded symbol image file: Rt64win7.sys
Image path: Rt64win7.sys
Image name: Rt64win7.sys
_* Timestamp: Tue Jun 12 10:00:29 2012*_

Motherboards - P8Z77-M

Download and install the latest version listed under LAN.

If you're still crashing after BIOS update + Realtek update, your CPU is likely faulty.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

I updated it to the most recent version but it has the exact same timestamp...


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Interesting, it appears they have mislabeled the driver on the website then. If you crash again, upload the dump and we'll go from there. Realtek's driver may not even have had anything to do with the crash itself (given it was a *9C bug check) but was labeled as the crash given it was making routine calls during the time of the crash.

I only advised updating because it's better to be safe than sorry!

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

The biggest problem is that, since I don't know how to reproduce it, it happens once every 1-2 weeks... I won't know if I really fixed it for a long time :sad:
I'll keep you updated


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*



kYwzor said:


> Also the PC info I gave in the original topic is a bit outdated cause I just copied it from the old threads. The system is less than 2 years old and I have re-installed the OS since then.


Hi kYwzor, 

Sometimes 2 heads are better than 1. Does the above mean that you have re-installed Windows since you have purchased the machine? Or since your previous thread.


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*



ganjeii said:


> Hi kYwzor,
> 
> Sometimes 2 heads are better than 1. Does the above mean that you have re-installed Windows since you have purchased the machine? Or since your previous thread.


Sure! I re-installed Windows between the first and the second thread.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Just for kicks... since you have had such a wide array of BSOD's and found no hardware related issues, could you please consult the Virus/Malware Help link in my signature about scanning for a rootkit/ bootkit type infection? Just to rule out the possibility, as I have seen these types of infections cause very strange issues like this in the past.


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

I'll do it ASAP


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Here is the DDS.txt:

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 11.0.9600.16428 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.45.2
Run by Gamer at 18:23:30 on 2013-12-30
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7601.1.1252.351.2070.18.8140.6059 [GMT 0:00]
.
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {641105E6-77ED-3F35-A304-765193BCB75F}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {DF70E402-51D7-30BB-99B4-4D23E83BFDE2}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k GPSvcGroup
C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k apphost
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.00.19\atkexComSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AAHM\1.00.20\aaHMSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.13\AsSysCtrlService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsusFanControlService\1.01.10\AsusFanControlService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\Gamer\AppData\Local\FluxSoftware\Flux\flux.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.22.3\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.22.3\GoogleCrashHandler64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
D:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer_Service.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe
D:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
D:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\LMIGuardianSvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k iissvcs
D:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe
D:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\LMIGuardianSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\NisSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
D:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Gamer\AppData\Local\TeamSpeak 3 Client\ts3client_win32.exe
D:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
mWinlogon: Userinit = userinit.exe,
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - D:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - D:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
uRun: [f.lux] "C:\Users\Gamer\AppData\Local\FluxSoftware\Flux\flux.exe" /noshow
mRun: [USB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Driver\Application\iusb3mon.exe"
mRun: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\amd64\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
mRun: [LogMeIn Hamachi Ui] "D:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe" --auto-start
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:5
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
mPolicies-System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = dword:0
IE: E&nviar para o OneNote - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: E&xportar para o Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
TCP: Interfaces\{7EB72B4C-0086-4494-AD09-1C7BD25F39E6} : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.254 192.168.1.254
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook - {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
mASetup: {8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\31.0.1650.63\Installer\chrmstp.exe" --configure-user-settings --verbose-logging --system-level --multi-install --chrome
x64-BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
x64-BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
x64-Run: [RTHDVCPL] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe -s
x64-Run: [MSC] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
x64-Run: [PD0620 STISvc] RunDLL32.exe P0620Pin.dll,RunDLL32EP 513
x64-IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
x64-IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
x64-DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_45-windows-i586.cab
x64-DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0045-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_45-windows-i586.cab
x64-DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_45-windows-i586.cab
x64-Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
x64-Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - <orphaned>
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook - {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 iusb3hcs;Controlador do comutador do controlo do anfitrião Intel(R) USB 3.0;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iusb3hcs.sys [2012-5-20 19264]
R0 MpFilter;Microsoft Malware Protection Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MpFilter.sys [2013-9-27 248240]
R2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;C:\Windows\System32\atiesrxx.exe [2013-10-8 239616]
R2 asComSvc;ASUS Com Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.00.19\atkexComSvc.exe [2013-6-28 920736]
R2 asHmComSvc;ASUS HM Com Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AAHM\1.00.20\aaHMSvc.exe [2013-6-28 951936]
R2 AsSysCtrlService;ASUS System Control Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.13\AsSysCtrlService.exe [2013-6-28 149120]
R2 AsusFanControlService;AsusFanControlService;C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsusFanControlService\1.01.10\AsusFanControlService.exe [2013-6-28 1475744]
R2 Hamachi2Svc;LogMeIn Hamachi Tunneling Engine;D:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe [2013-11-29 2210640]
R2 Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface;C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe [2012-4-20 635104]
R2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\Jhi_service.exe [2013-6-28 166720]
R2 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys [2013-1-20 134944]
R2 TeamViewer8;TeamViewer 8;D:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\Version8\TeamViewer_Service.exe [2013-7-25 5087584]
R2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2013-6-28 365376]
R3 AtiHDAudioService;AMD Function Driver for HD Audio Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys [2013-7-5 96256]
R3 EvolveVirtualAdapter;Evolve Virtual Miniport Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\evolve.sys [2013-12-22 21656]
R3 ICCWDT;Intel(R) Watchdog Timer Driver (Intel(R) WDT);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ICCWDT.sys [2012-5-17 26136]
R3 iusb3hub;Controlador do concentrador Intel(R) USB 3.0;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iusb3hub.sys [2012-5-20 357184]
R3 iusb3xhc;Controlador do controle do anfitrião eXtensível Intel(R) USB 3.0;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iusb3xhc.sys [2012-5-20 789824]
R3 ManyCam;ManyCam Virtual Webcam;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mcvidrv_x64.sys [2013-7-22 44928]
R3 mcaudrv_simple;ManyCam Virtual Microphone;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mcaudrv_x64.sys [2013-1-31 28160]
R3 NisSrv;Inspeção de Rede da Microsoft;C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\NisSrv.exe [2013-10-23 348376]
R3 P0620VID;Creative WebCam Instant;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\P0620Vid.sys [2013-10-7 126848]
R3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Rt64win7.sys [2013-6-28 726160]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2012-7-9 104912]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2012-7-8 123856]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;D:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2013-9-5 171680]
S3 dmvsc;dmvsc;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dmvsc.sys [2011-4-12 71168]
S3 EvoSvc;Evolve Service;D:\Program Files\Echobit\Evolve\EvoSvc.exe [2013-12-22 1579424]
S3 ICCS;Intel(R) Integrated Clock Controller Service - Intel(R) ICCS;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Integrated Clock Controller Service\ICCProxy.exe [2013-6-28 160768]
S3 IEEtwCollectorService;Internet Explorer ETW Collector Service;C:\Windows\System32\ieetwcollector.exe [2013-12-11 111616]
S3 OverwolfUpdaterService;Overwolf Updater Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Overwolf\OverwolfUpdater.exe [2013-9-9 18360]
S3 RdpVideoMiniport;Remote Desktop Video Miniport Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [2013-9-14 19456]
S3 Synth3dVsc;Microsoft Virtual 3D Video Transport Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Synth3dVsc.sys [2012-3-3 88960]
S3 terminpt;Microsoft Remote Desktop Input Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\terminpt.sys [2013-9-14 29696]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2013-9-14 57856]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [2013-9-14 30208]
S3 tsusbhub;tsusbhub;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tsusbhub.sys [2011-4-12 117248]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Serviço de Tecnologias de Activação do Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2013-6-29 1255736]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-12-29 20:47:20	10315576	----a-w-	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{784E0744-B2D2-4D88-B4EC-79F2E5D90F9D}\mpengine.dll
2013-12-28 18:38:08	10315576	------w-	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2013-12-22 21:09:00	2526056	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\D3DCompiler_43.dll
2013-12-22 21:09:00	2106216	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\D3DCompiler_43.dll
2013-12-22 21:08:59	1907552	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d3dcsx_43.dll
2013-12-22 21:08:59	1868128	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3dcsx_43.dll
2013-12-22 21:08:58	276832	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d3dx11_43.dll
2013-12-22 21:08:58	248672	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3dx11_43.dll
2013-12-22 21:08:57	511328	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\d3dx10_43.dll
2013-12-22 21:08:57	470880	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\d3dx10_43.dll
2013-12-22 21:08:56	2401112	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_43.dll
2013-12-22 21:08:56	1998168	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\D3DX9_43.dll
2013-12-22 21:08:53	81768	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\xinput1_3.dll
2013-12-22 21:08:53	107368	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\xinput1_3.dll
2013-12-22 21:08:16	21656	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\evolve.sys
2013-12-22 21:06:49	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\Echobit
2013-12-22 21:06:48	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Gamer\AppData\Local\Echobit
2013-12-11 23:41:04	167424	----a-w-	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
2013-12-11 23:41:04	164864	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
2013-12-11 23:41:03	12625920	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\wmploc.DLL
2013-12-11 23:41:03	12625408	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\wmploc.DLL
2013-12-11 15:40:55	335360	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\msieftp.dll
2013-12-07 14:02:51	--------	d-----w-	C:\ProgramData\SystemRequirementsLab
2013-12-07 14:02:51	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\SystemRequirementsLab
2013-12-07 10:56:45	965000	------w-	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{A90A0471-77F3-4127-98D7-FFEE1D5086DA}\gapaengine.dll
2013-12-02 18:30:35	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Gamer\AppData\Roaming\MP3 Quality Modifier
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-11-26 10:19:07	2724864	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2013-11-26 10:18:23	4096	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\ieetwcollectorres.dll
2013-11-26 09:48:07	66048	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
2013-11-26 09:46:25	48640	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\ieetwproxystub.dll
2013-11-26 09:23:02	2724864	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2013-11-26 09:18:39	139264	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2013-11-26 09:18:09	111616	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\ieetwcollector.exe
2013-11-26 09:16:57	708608	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\jscript9diag.dll
2013-11-26 08:35:02	5769216	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2013-11-26 08:28:16	553472	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9diag.dll
2013-11-26 08:16:12	4243968	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2013-11-26 08:02:16	1995264	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-11-26 07:32:06	1928192	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2013-11-26 07:07:57	2334208	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2013-11-26 06:33:33	1820160	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2013-11-23 18:26:20	417792	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\WMPhoto.dll
2013-11-23 17:47:34	465920	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\WMPhoto.dll
2013-11-19 10:21:41	267936	------w-	C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2013-11-12 02:23:09	2048	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
2013-11-12 02:07:29	2048	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\tzres.dll
2013-10-30 02:19:52	301568	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\msieftp.dll
2013-10-30 01:50:10	3159040	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2013-10-25 22:51:07	108968	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAccessBridge-64.dll
2013-10-19 02:18:57	81408	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll
2013-10-19 01:36:59	159232	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\imagehlp.dll
2013-10-12 02:32:04	150016	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\wshom.ocx
2013-10-12 02:31:04	202752	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\scrrun.dll
2013-10-12 02:25:45	832000	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\nshwfp.dll
2013-10-12 02:24:37	861184	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\IKEEXT.DLL
2013-10-12 02:24:22	324096	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\FWPUCLNT.DLL
2013-10-12 02:23:22	706560	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\BFE.DLL
2013-10-12 02:04:36	121856	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\wshom.ocx
2013-10-12 02:03:31	163840	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\scrrun.dll
2013-10-12 01:57:21	657920	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\nshwfp.dll
2013-10-12 01:56:33	216576	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\FWPUCLNT.DLL
2013-10-12 01:33:39	156160	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
2013-10-12 01:33:26	168960	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\wscript.exe
2013-10-12 01:15:48	141824	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\wscript.exe
2013-10-12 01:15:48	126976	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\cscript.exe
2013-10-08 14:01:20	156712	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\amdhcp64.dll
2013-10-08 14:01:18	141256	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\amdhcp32.dll
2013-10-08 14:01:14	78432	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atimpc64.dll
2013-10-08 14:01:14	78432	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\amdpcom64.dll
2013-10-08 14:01:12	71704	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atimpc32.dll
2013-10-08 14:01:12	71704	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\amdpcom32.dll
2013-10-08 14:01:06	142792	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiuxp64.dll
2013-10-08 14:01:06	125824	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atiuxpag.dll
2013-10-08 14:01:04	97984	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atiu9pag.dll
2013-10-08 14:01:04	114488	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiu9p64.dll
2013-10-08 14:01:02	1237200	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\aticfx64.dll
2013-10-08 14:01:00	1030128	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\aticfx32.dll
2013-10-08 14:00:56	9464840	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atidxx64.dll
2013-10-08 14:00:52	8215992	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atidxx32.dll
2013-10-08 14:00:46	6176008	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atiumdva.dll
2013-10-08 14:00:42	6189416	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atiumdag.dll
2013-10-08 14:00:36	6767240	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiumd6a.dll
2013-10-08 14:00:32	7256496	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiumd64.dll
2013-10-08 13:58:42	12534784	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
2013-10-08 13:39:22	229376	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\clinfo.exe
2013-10-08 13:39:06	98816	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\OpenVideo64.dll
2013-10-08 13:38:58	83456	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenVideo.dll
2013-10-08 13:38:58	127488	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\coinst_13.152.1.8.dll
2013-10-08 13:38:52	86528	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\OVDecode64.dll
2013-10-08 13:38:48	73216	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\OVDecode.dll
2013-10-08 13:38:30	28192256	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\amdocl64.dll
2013-10-08 13:36:22	23761408	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\amdocl.dll
2013-10-08 13:34:34	63488	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\OpenCL.dll
2013-10-08 13:34:28	57344	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll
2013-10-08 13:17:50	25385984	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atio6axx.dll
2013-10-08 13:13:44	368640	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiapfxx.exe
2013-10-08 13:13:34	62464	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\aticalrt64.dll
2013-10-08 13:13:32	52224	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\aticalrt.dll
2013-10-08 13:13:26	55808	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\aticalcl64.dll
2013-10-08 13:13:24	49152	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\aticalcl.dll
2013-10-08 13:13:08	15716352	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\aticaldd64.dll
2013-10-08 13:09:52	14302208	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\aticaldd.dll
2013-10-08 13:00:30	21400064	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atioglxx.dll
2013-10-08 12:54:10	442368	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atidemgy.dll
2013-10-08 12:53:58	26112	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atimuixx.dll
2013-10-08 12:53:50	576512	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atieclxx.exe
2013-10-08 12:52:58	239616	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiesrxx.exe
2013-10-08 12:51:30	190976	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atitmm64.dll
2013-10-08 12:29:04	96256	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\amdave64.dll
2013-10-08 12:28:56	90624	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\amdave32.dll
2013-10-08 12:28:42	89088	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atisamu64.dll
2013-10-08 12:28:36	784384	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiadlxx.dll
2013-10-08 12:28:34	80896	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atisamu32.dll
2013-10-08 12:28:26	594944	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atiadlxy.dll
2013-10-08 12:28:12	75264	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atig6pxx.dll
2013-10-08 12:28:08	69632	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atiglpxx.dll
2013-10-08 12:28:08	69632	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atiglpxx.dll
2013-10-08 12:28:04	100352	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\atig6txx.dll
2013-10-08 12:27:56	96768	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\atigktxx.dll
2013-10-08 12:27:46	619008	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atikmpag.sys
2013-10-08 12:24:54	43520	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ati2erec.dll
2013-10-08 09:50:12	51200	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\kdbsdk64.dll
2013-10-08 09:45:08	38912	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\kdbsdk32.dll
2013-10-08 06:50:37	96168	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2013-10-05 02:25:30	186880	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll
2013-10-05 02:25:30	1474048	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\crypt32.dll
.
============= FINISH: 18:24:08,76 ===============


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Hi kYwzor, I certainly appreciate you taking the time to post this info. But for Virus/Malware related issues a new post needs to be created in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware forum as stated in the link that I gave you.

But never fear! Just go to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum, repost your info with a reference to this thread and one of the members of the Security team will follow up with you ASAP!


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Ahh sorry. I posted it there now.


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Alright, so apparently this is NOT caused by an infection (http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/help-checking-dds-and-gmer-logs-772098.html#post4692714).
Where should we go now?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

As I said, this is a *9C. It's a hardware bug check, but I was advising Realtek update as it showed in the dump. If it was an infection, you wouldn't have been crashing in any of your other clean Windows installs unless you were consistently getting the same malware that would reproduce a *9C. 

Please attach the latest DMP files. If it's a *9C again, it's hardware, and we'll need to go from there.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

No I agree it's definitely hardware I just wanted to rule out a bootkit because they can hide in hidden partitions that sometimes are not wiped even with an OS restore


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

My computer doesn't BSOD since the BIOS update... I just hope it's not a coincidence


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Maybe, maybe not. BIOS updates in many situations do actually provide much needed stability.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Aye :iagree::3-rockon:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

what power supply are you using? if you dont know open the case and look at it, there should be a label on it.


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*



greenbrucelee said:


> what power supply are you using? if you dont know open the case and look at it, there should be a label on it.


It's a Corsair GS500.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

not the best quality (made by FSP) go into your BIOS and check the voltages for the 12v, 3.3 and 5v


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Sorry for the late answer!
3.3v was at 3,344v
5v was at 5,080v
12v was fluctuating between 12,096v and 12,192v


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

fluctuating isn't a good thing it should be steady but the voltages are acceptable.


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

What now then?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

see if you can borrow a good make of psu and see if the issue comes back.

Are all your drivers up to date?


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*



greenbrucelee said:


> see if you can borrow a good make of psu and see if the issue comes back.


The issue hasn't come back since the BIOS update so I'm waiting to see if it's indeed solved or not.



greenbrucelee said:


> Are all your drivers up to date?


AFAIK yes. But if I understood it correctly, PJB said it couldn't be a driver problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

BIOS updates sometimes fix system stability issues.

Drivers should always be upto date especially the graphics card.


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

I know that and I usually check graphics card's driver updates every 1/2 months


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

just see if anything happens again and come back on this thread if it does.


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Alright, thanks! :wink:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

If you're not crashing, there's no need to go further and create more confusion for yourself when there likely isn't a problem existing anymore. As GBL said, if you crash again, let us know. Until then, enjoy a stable system : )

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## 1029776 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: BSODs for the third time*

Alright it's been about 20 days since the last crash. I think it's safe to say it's solved. Thanks to all of you for the time!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Good to hear, thanks for your update.

Regards,

Patrick


----------

